# How do you keep pie crust from burning?



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

How do you keep the rim of a pie crust from burning
I know there is a piece you can put around the rim 
what is it called?


----------



## kelleybean (Oct 12, 2005)

Hi CarlAird,
\I'm not sure what that little protecter thing is called but I use a piece of foil around the edhe. That helps the rim fron getting too dark, sort of like the concept of tenting your bread. Hope that helps you out.

Kelley


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Don't waste your money on the protectors. Aluminum foil is fine.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I never have that problem; is your edge too thin? Your heat too high perhaps? Give us details...


----------



## carlaird (Jan 16, 2007)

I will use the foil
Its store bought crust : ( (dont hit me)
I put the temp the reicipe calls for


----------

